# Windmill train in San Diego



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BOY! Those need a little clearance overhead and on the curves!


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> BOY! Those need a little clearance overhead and on the curves!




My dad spent all of yesterday taking apart buildings to get the cars to turn around the curves in the terminal and then today he's putting all the buildings back together



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

From the looks of those blades, that train needed a LOT of clearance.


----------



## mtfrizzell (Jan 1, 2016)

Think that would fit on O-27?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

